# Songs That Make You Cry



## Mellie (Aug 25, 2006)

Ok, in the past I started a thread on movie tear-jerker moments. Now, it's the Song That Makes You Cry thread. I'm sitting here listening to 'What Hurts The Most' by Rascal Flatts and cryin' like a baby. Share, folks! Don't leave me here alone in the dark. What song ALWAYS brings at least a tear to your eye?

(I've noticed a trend to the songs that make me cry...I seem to have a "thing" for songs that suggest regret over past issues hmmmmm)


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 25, 2006)

Ok *Mellie*, you asked for it!

 "I Can't Make You Love Me" - Bonnie Raitt

 "Sweet Surrender" - Sarah Maclachlan

 "Kissing You" - Des'ree

 "Don't Give Up" - Peter Gabriel

*Sniff* I'd better *sniff* stop there... *Sob*


​


----------



## CuteyChubb (Aug 25, 2006)

*​*No song makes me cry. Two songs make me a bit sad. Dust in the wind and Unchained Melody. So Mellie, you did a thread on sad movies and now sad songs or more specifically, ones to make you cry. Why is that? Just curious.


----------



## Darklyn (Aug 25, 2006)

Lightning Crashes by Live.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 25, 2006)

the most recent song to make me cry: Fat Kelly's Teeth by Hefner. 

Songs that always make me cry:

Has Anyone Ever Written Anything For You by Stevie Nicks

hmm, I guess that's it.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Aug 25, 2006)

Allright, I'm going to tell a story....

Back in the ol' college days of your Ms. J, those of us who were unattached whenever ol Valentine's Day ( henceforth known as Venereal Disease Day) would come along, would all get together, dress in black, go out to dinner, go watch a movie and then come back on campus.
We'd all get together at someone's room, and after many a drink or two, we would play those songs that made us all cry and get all sentimental over someone and such.
and some one would put in something like "What Might Have Been", or "Always on My Mind" (cause we are good ol' country folk!) 
So, the one that I would look for, scanning my friends CD collection would be for Clapton's "Layla". And in our own drunken haziness and lovelorn rapture, I would go on to tell the story of Clapton/Boyd/Harrison, the story of Majnun and Layla and how the song came about.
At which point, whenever ol' Clapton would wail "Layla" we would all take a drink. I think he says "Layla" 30 some odd times.
Great drinking game


----------



## DebbieBBW (Aug 25, 2006)

Daughters - John Mayer


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 25, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Allright, I'm going to tell a story....
> 
> Back in the ol' college days of your Ms. J, those of us who were unattached whenever ol Valentine's Day ( henceforth known as Venereal Disease Day) would come along, would all get together, dress in black, go out to dinner, go watch a movie and then come back on campus.
> We'd all get together at someone's room, and after many a drink or two, we would play those songs that made us all cry and get all sentimental over someone and such.


 
YOU'RE responsible for Emo music!

Umm, "The Long and Winding Road" by The Beatles always put me in the sort of mood where I could just break down... but I don't tend to just cry over songs.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Aug 25, 2006)

That's me! I'm a trendsetter.

(What is EMO? :doh: )


I don't get sad over those songs, just cause I've played them over and over so that I've developed an "aural scar"

The songs didn't kill me, they made me stronger :bow:


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 25, 2006)

Angel by Sarah MacLachlan, because it reminds me of someone who was key in helping me find myself, but who isn't in my life anymore, to my deep regret.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 25, 2006)

Debbie of Dallas said:


> Daughters - John Mayer



Ooohh good one.  ​


----------



## lemmink (Aug 25, 2006)

Fast Cars - Tracey Chapman
Hurricane - Bob Dylan
The Obvious Child - Paul Simon
Crazy Love Vol III - Paul Simon
Crazy - Gnarls Barkley (Seriously, that makes me want to sob... I don't know why!)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 25, 2006)

"At Seventeen" Janis Ian
"Sam" Olivia Newton John
"Answer" Sarah MacLachlan
"Brokenhearted" Kirk Franklin
"We Fall Down" Donnie McClurkin


----------



## elle camino (Aug 25, 2006)

'upward over the mountain' by iron and wine. 
'i have space' by the mates of state.
and basically all of 'sea change' by beck.


----------



## swordchick (Aug 25, 2006)

The Living Years by Mike & the Mechanics
Empty Garden by Elton John
Stay by Shakespear's Sister
Grandpa by the Judds
Whole Again by Atomic Kitten
Brick by Ben Folds Five
Beautiful Girl by INXS

I'm sure that there are more....I cry a lot! LOL


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 25, 2006)

This Woman's Work by Kate Bush

I have not been able to get through it once without bawling. Captures regret so perfectly.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 25, 2006)

Oh I'm too emo to even begin a list. It would take forever to compile. 

AFG: Emo before Emo was cool.


----------



## Red (Aug 25, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Ok *Mellie*, you asked for it!
> 
> "I Can't Make You Love Me" - Bonnie Raitt
> 
> ...





What are you woman, my sister?.... *sniff!*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 25, 2006)

Wandering Stranger - Lionel Richie

Fields of Gold - Eva Cassidy

Nights in White Satin - Moody Blues

oh & not forgetting the obvious ......... the onion song


----------



## Carrie (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm embarassed to admit that I could easily list about 100, but I'll just list the top contenders of late:

You Know What I Mean, Phil Collins 
She's Too Good For Me, Warren Zevon
Small Town Jericho, Sugarland
Keep Me in Your Heart, Warren Zevon
When the Lights Go Down, Faith Hill
I'm So Happy I Can't Stop Crying, Sting
Throwing it All Away, Genesis
Learning to Fly, Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers (this one makes me cry for good reasons, though)


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Aug 25, 2006)

I will admit that I've never heard of most of these songs. Amazing stuff though, I'll be sure to check out Pandora and see if I can hear them tonight.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 25, 2006)

swordchick said:


> The Living Years by Mike & the Mechanics
> Empty Garden by Elton John
> Stay by Shakespear's Sister
> Grandpa by the Judds
> ...



"Grandpa" makes me cry too.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 25, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I'm embarassed to admit that I could easily list about 100, but I'll just list the top contenders of late:
> 
> You Know What I Mean, Phil Collins
> She's Too Good For Me, Warren Zevon
> ...



Awwwwwww, bless!! LOL hehe. How could you possibly be embarrassed about something like that? I think it's adorable  We're human, you know? So what... we have feelings. Damn it. Feelings... Oh, scary! lmao. If it makes you feel any better, I'm the same way about this kind of thing. Also love Warren Zevon and Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers  New album out by them a little while ago, as well! Wahoo  Really good stuff. 

I'll just post the guaranteed one, though. I could be in an absolutely fantasmic mood (IE: everything going brilliantly and just good news all around), and i'd STILL get at least a little misty when I hear this song. lol. Can't help it.

I absolutely adore Liam! He's so incredibly talented solo or w/them. I've seen him w/ and w/out HHF multiple times and they're so worth it, I can't even put it into words what fun, lively people they are. I've had the great fortune to be able to sit down and talk to them backstage once and i was totally blown away. They're amazing - caring, thoughtful, considerate, loud, ridiculous, honest, unafraid to let a few minor irish profanities slip out mid-sentence, and down-to-earth...  

=======================================================
::*Sweet Marie*:: Hothouse Flowers - from _Home_ (released 1990)

Found a note of words this very morning
Written on the best paper you could find
You left it on your favourite table
And I kinda' expected your goodbye
It said (like) something about separation
It said for the two of us only good
It said (like) fly in our own direction
And spread our souls across the world

Sweet Marie I'm alive

Last night I went a walking down by the lakeside
It was a hot balmy night and three ducks flew by
I came to a tree I said hi can I sit here
And listen to the crickets lullabye
And I will make you a basket
From the rushes by the lakes
Put your memories and thoughts in it
Take as long as it might take

Oh I hope you find your good fortune
I hope you find peace in everything you do
I hope the colours of the rainbow
Colour your clothing
And I know you'll find love
I do

Sweet Marie I'm alive

And I hope you get there safely girl
Cos I know you know the way

Sweet Marie I'm alive
======================================================


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 25, 2006)

swordchick said:


> The Living Years by Mike & the Mechanics
> Empty Garden by Elton John
> Stay by Shakespear's Sister
> Grandpa by the Judds
> ...



"The Living Years!"
"Brick!"

Man those are gooood ones! ​


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 25, 2006)

ONE OF US - by ABBA

They passed me by, all of those great romances
You were, I felt, robbing me of my rightful chances
My picture clear, everything seemed so easy
And so I dealt you the blow
One of us had to go
Now it's different, I want you to know

One of us is crying
One of us is lying
In her lonely bed
Staring at the ceiling
Wishing she was somewhere else instead
One of us is lonely
One of us is only
Waiting for a call
Sorry for herself, feeling stupid feeling small
Wishing she had never left at all

I saw myself as a concealed attraction
I felt you kept me away from the heat and the action
Just like a child, stubborn and misconceiving
That's how I started the show
One of us had to go
Now I've changed and I want you to know
One of us is crying
One of us is lying
In her lonely bed
Staring at the ceiling
Wishing she was somewhere else instead
One of us is lonely
One of us is only
Waiting for a call
Sorry for herself, feeling stupid feeling small
Wishing she had never left at all
Never left at all

Staring at the ceiling
Wishing she was somewhere else instead
One of us is lonely
One of us is only
Waiting for a call


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 25, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> "Grandpa" makes me cry too.



Ohhh, I totally remember that song! My mom used to listen to country when i was little. That was a good one 

hey, remember Whalom Park? I dunno if it's still around lol. I won tickets for 10 people to that amusement park because i called up WOKQ when I was seven and sang Patsy Cline's "Walkin' After Midnight." lmao. She never forgot that. She was at work on a Saturday and heard me on the radio with my Dad in the background coaching me. haha. Hey, is that place still even running??


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 25, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> Ohhh, I totally remember that song! My mom used to listen to country when i was little. That was a good one
> 
> hey, remember Whalom Park? I dunno if it's still around lol. I won tickets for 10 people to that amusement park because i called up WOKQ when I was seven and sang Patsy Cline's "Walkin' After Midnight." lmao. She never forgot that. She was at work on a Saturday and heard me on the radio with my Dad in the background coaching me. haha. Hey, is that place still even running??



Oh yeah, "Wha-lom Paaaaark.... for a WHALE of a time!"  I've only been there once. I remember it because my boyfriend dumped me just before we went in and spent the entire trip draped over the shoulder of this other girl from our school. It was one of the worst days of my life. I made myself sick on cotton candy.  

Whalom park is no more. Most of the park's rides and booths were auctioned off but there is some kind of grass roots society trying to preserve the park and the carousel as a national landmark. They are currently staring down some group of people trying to dig up support to have the property seized via eminent domain to build some other kind of facility on it reminiscent of Glen Eco in MD. Dirty doings over that property.

So will I get to hear "Walkin' After Midnight" next weekend? I love that song. :wubu:


----------



## Mellie (Aug 25, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> *​*So Mellie, you did a thread on sad movies and now sad songs or more specifically, ones to make you cry. Why is that? Just curious.




Sad past, I guess. *shrugs* I've lost 4 babies and a husband. I can't listen to any of THEIR songs either.

Tears In Heaven - Eric Clapton
I Believe I Can Fly - R. Kelly
Angel - Sarah McClachlan
My Heart Will Go On - Celine Dion

And:

Don't Take The Girl by Tim McGraw because my late husband played that for me at our reception.:wubu:


----------



## altered states (Aug 25, 2006)

elle camino said:


> 'upward over the mountain' by iron and wine.



You know, that song has been on my ipod for months and I just started to really hear the lyrics... I know what you mean.

My weepy one is "Letter to Memphis" by the Pixies.

The day since i met her
i can't believe it's true
she came here from memphis
across the ocean sailing
and i saw her i pleaded
why do you come so far and she said
trying to get to you
how i tried to get you
trying to get you
i'm sending a letter
i'll send it right to you
i'll send it to memphis
i know that someday
everything i needed and i wanted
used to be that my head was haunted
and all these sirens they make me mad
and all this violence it brings me down
i feel strong i feel lucky
trying to get to you
said i'm going to get to you
trying to get to you.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 25, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> "At Seventeen" Janis Ian



and Always On My Mind by Willie Nelson...

They don't make me cry but they were the first two songs that came into my mind when I read this thread. They mean a lot to me..."aural scars."

In that category, I also place:
Still the Same by Bob Seger 
Drive by The Cars 
Every little thing she does is magic by the Police


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 25, 2006)

Chances are - From the Hope Floats sound track 

LA Song by Beth Hart 

All my Life - Linda Ronstadt 

Wind Beneath my Wings. - The Divine Miss M Bette Midler


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Aug 26, 2006)

These two immediately came to mind.

City of Brotherly Love- Neil Young
(wow does his voice emote this all to heck)

Walse Triste- Sibelius
(mostly because there was a really sad vignette set to this one in the film Allegro non Troppo with a very sorrowful kitty remembering better times, and every time I hear this piece, I call up all the visuals in my head- but I do cry every time I hear it.)


----------



## eightyseven (Aug 26, 2006)

"Motorcycle Driveby" - Third Eye Blind
"Two Coins" and "Out Loud" - Dispatch 
"You've got a Friend" - James Taylor


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Aug 26, 2006)

Mellie said:


> Ok, in the past I started a thread on movie tear-jerker moments. Now, it's the Song That Makes You Cry thread. I'm sitting here listening to 'What Hurts The Most' by Rascal Flatts and cryin' like a baby. Share, folks! Don't leave me here alone in the dark. What song ALWAYS brings at least a tear to your eye?
> 
> (I've noticed a trend to the songs that make me cry...I seem to have a "thing" for songs that suggest regret over past issues hmmmmm)



Mellie -

Quite recently - so recently that the pain is still fresh - a couple that I have known for over thirty years were involved in a motorcycle accident. Their hobby was touring, and they had ridden their bikes through most of the lower 48. A turn, slippery with wet leaves, brought him to his death. She survived, and will heal in body and soul with time.

The saddest part of this event, for me, was that she and I had been the closest of friends for decades - in fact, she played a significant role in the happiness that I have enjoyed with my current wife for sixteen years - but interests and various decisions caused us to drift apart.

His obituary had an on-line journal where friends of the deceased could post recollections and farewells. I posted the following and, yes, Joni Mitchell's song made me sob, quite literally, for years after I first heard it - and still brings tears as I think of the implications for myself and the one I love.

****************************************************
"August 4, 2006
"Songs to aging children come. Aging children - I am one."

This quote (from "Songs to Ageing Children" by Joni Mitchell) appeared in the film "Alice's Restaurant" over three decades ago. It was sung at the gravesite of a young motorcyclist who had died in a highway accident.

It is a song that touches us all - we all hear those songs at some point in lives. Tears came to my eyes when I first heard it 35 years ago, and they still do.

For many of us, the song can be a sweet, almost mesmerizing, call - like Tennyson's "one clear call for me" - a call to well-deserved rest.

For others, like Gary and Marion, that song is a call to life - exuberant life, a life filled with adventure, love and laughter. The song can be heard in the throbbing of a motorcycle engine, or in the beating of conjoined and loving hearts. It is a song of love, and it will continue to sound in Marion's heart for a long, long time."

*****************************************************

There are others, certainly. I'll only mention one other song - a set, actually - "Four Last Songs" by Richard Strauss. All touch me, but the one usually played last in the set again brings those tears. It is the one entitled "Im Abendrot" or "In the Glow of Evening" in the translation to which I post a link.

I hope to have these pieces sung and played at my own funeral, though I probably could not support anything beyond a kid playing kazoo.

This link takes you to the original and an English translation, which the website owner assures us is free of copyright.

http://people.unt.edu/dmeek/rstrauss-fourlastsongs.html


----------



## Havarti (Aug 26, 2006)

These are mine:

"Trouble" - Coldplay
"Amsterdam" - Coldplay
"Best I Ever Had (Grey Sky Morning)" - Vertical Horizon
"Been a While" - Staind
"Outside" - Staind
"Comalies" - Lacuna Coil (Most of the song is Italian, but sad as hell)
"Cup of Coffee" - Garbage

And of lot of others that evoke a time and place where things just didn't work out.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 26, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Oh yeah, "Wha-lom Paaaaark.... for a WHALE of a time!"  I've only been there once. I remember it because my boyfriend dumped me just before we went in and spent the entire trip draped over the shoulder of this other girl from our school. It was one of the worst days of my life. I made myself sick on cotton candy.
> 
> Whalom park is no more. Most of the park's rides and booths were auctioned off but there is some kind of grass roots society trying to preserve the park and the carousel as a national landmark. They are currently staring down some group of people trying to dig up support to have the property seized via eminent domain to build some other kind of facility on it reminiscent of Glen Eco in MD. Dirty doings over that property.
> 
> So will I get to hear "Walkin' After Midnight" next weekend? I love that song. :wubu:




Ohhh no. I drudged up a BAD memory. AHHHH... Sorry  lol you couldn't pay me to sing in front of strangers. I am way too shy lol


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 26, 2006)

_Until I Die_ - Beach Boys
_Round and Round_ - Colin Newman
_Sweet Mountain_ - Spring
_Finale_ (I think that's the name of it) by Ennio Morricone from the "Once Upon a Time In the West" soundtrack
_Hear My Train a Comin'_ - Jimi Hendrix
_Machine Gun_- Jimi Hendrix
_Something Following Me_ - Procol Harum
_Shine Eye Gal_ - Black Uhuru
_Neon Lights_ - Kraftwerk
_Wharf Rat_ - Grateful Dead
_Western Cowboy_ - Leadbelly

....and at least a hundred or two more I can't think of right now.


----------



## Friday (Aug 26, 2006)

Another Day In Paradise - Phil Collins
Angel - Sarah McLachlan
Iris - Goo Goo Dolls
Top of the World - Dixie Chicks
Travelin' Soldiers - Dixie Chicks
If Everyone Cared - Nickelback
Old Man Took - America
Funeral For A Friend - Elton John


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 26, 2006)

Three songs really make me cry. "Watermark" by Enya - A really moody instrumental that came out around the time my dad died about nine years ago and was the perfect soundtrack to my depression. I would listen to it 20 times in a row and cry. "Edelweiss" - a family favorite. This song was played at my grandmother's funeral, then my father's... I've been thinking about wedding music lately and something I can play in memory of my dad. These are the songs I associate with him. I'm just not sure I want to be bawling before walking down the aisle. 

Last is Ghost by the Indigo Girls - another perfect soundtrack to a depressing time in my life. After I was dumped by my last boyfriend, I played this song over, and over, and over.. I love the lyrics: 

there's a letter on the desktop that i dug out of a drawer 
the last truce we ever came to from our adolescent war 
and i start to feel a fever from the warm air through the screen 
you come regular like seasons shadowing my dreams 
and the mississippi's mighty but it starts in Minnesota 
at a place where you could walk across with five steps down 
and i guess that's how you started like a pinprick to my heart 
but at this point you rush right through me 
and i start to drown and there's not enough room in this world for my pain 
signals cross and love gets lost and time passed makes it plain 
of all my demon spirits i need you the most 
i'm in love with your ghost - i'm in love with your ghost 
dark and dangerous like a secret that gets whispered in a hush 
(don't tell a soul) 
when i wake the things i dreamt about you last night make me blush 
(don't tell a soul) 
when you kiss me like a lover then you sting me like a viper
i go follow to the river play your memory like the piper 
and i feel it like a sickness how this love is killing me 
but i'd walk into the fingers of your fire willingly 
and dance the edge of sanity i've never been this close 
in love with your ghost ooooh unknowing captor 
you'll never know how much you pierce my spirit 
but i can't touch you 
can you hear it a cry to be free 
or i'm forever under lock and key as you pass through me 
now i see your face before me i would launch a thousand ships 
to bring your heart back to my island as the sand beneath me slips 
as i burn up in your presence and i know now how it feels 
to be weakened like Achilles with you always at my heels 
and my bitter pill to swallow is the silence that i keep 
that poisons me i can't swim free the river is too deep 
though i'm baptized by your touch i am no worse at most 
in love with your ghost


----------



## HappyFatChick (Aug 26, 2006)

Shout To The Lord by Darlene Zschech

I can never make it past the second verse (whether singing or listening) without crying joyful, happy tears.


My Jesus, My Savior
Lord there is none like You 
All of my days, I want to praise 
The wonders of Your mighty love 

My Comfort, My Shelter 
Tower of refuge and strength 
Let every breath, all that I am 
Never cease to worship You

(Chorus) 
Shout to the Lord, all the earth 
Let us sing. Power and majesty, praise to the King. 
Mountains bow down and the seas will roar 
At the sound of Your name 
I sing for joy at the work of Your hands 
Forever I'll love you, forever I'll stand 
Nothing compares to the promise I have in 
Nothing Compares to the promise I have In 
YOU! 
(chorus) 
My Jesus, My Savior 
Lord there is none like You 
All of my days, I want to praise 
The wonders of Your mighty love 
My Comfort, My Shelter 
Tower of refuge and strength 
Let every breath, all that I am 
Never cease to worship You 
(chorus X2) 
(chorus) 
Nothing compares to the promise I have in 
Nothing compares to the promise I have in 
Nothing compares to the promise I have in YOU!


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh *TFG*, another reason to like you - Enya comes up with some good ones, eh? I LOVE "Miss Claire Remembers." That song is so freakin' wistful and powerful...

*Ms. J* - emo is just slang for "emotional music." It's usually in regard to bands like Coldplay who admit that they choose lyrics and melodies that will play on people's heart strings. Good stuff.  Pandora ROCKS, doesn't it? I use it everyday while I'm working and I dig it, what did I do before it...?

For those of you who don't know, Pandora is a cool site where you can make your own radio station! I liked it enough to pay for it, but it's free and you can pull up so many obscure artists, it's awesome.

PANDORA​


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 26, 2006)

"Lucky Man" by Emerson, Lake , and Palmer

I'll rock out to it but then I get to this part:

A bullet had found him
His blood ran as he cried
No money could save him
So he laid down and he died

I get this huge lump in my throat and it is all I can do not to cry. I don't know why it affects me so, either.


----------



## Ericthonius (Aug 26, 2006)

"_*Amazing Grace*_", played on the bagpipes used to be able to bring me to tears as the only time I'd hear it that way was at a brother Fireman's or other MOS'* funeral. Since 9/11? It only makes me angry.

Now, "_*Miami-2017*_", by Billy Joel destroys me. I haven't been willing to listen to it in almost 5 years.





*(Member of the Services', a Cop, Fireman or EMT)


----------



## JudgeDredd425 (Aug 26, 2006)

Don't Take the Girl - Tim McGraw

How Can I Help You To Say Goodbye - Patty Loveless


----------



## elle camino (Aug 26, 2006)

elle camino said:


> basically all of 'sea change' by beck.


coincidentally i ran across the video for the best song off this album, 'lost cause', while trolling youtube for something completely different this afternoon. 
i highly suggest anyone who hasn't heard it, or maybe doesn't think they're that into beck, to check it out. it's a painfully gorgeous song. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sB6bdZEDvlM


----------



## lemonlimers (Aug 26, 2006)

whoever mentioned "Daughters" by John Mayer...i absolutely agree. I cannot listen to that song w/o tearing up lol. And good song choices everyone.


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 26, 2006)

*Concrete Angel* by Martina McBride gets near close to choking me up, but does not actually make me tear up. 
And to follow suit, taking the lead of others, I have provided the lyrics.

_She walks to school with a lunch she packed 
Nobody knows what she's holding back 
Wearing the same dress she wore yesterday 
She hides the bruises with the linen and lace 
Oh 

The teacher wonders but she doesn't ask 
It's hard to see the pain behind the mask 
Bearing the burdon of a secret storm 
Sometimes she wishes she was never born 

Through the wind and the rain 
She stands hard as a stone
In a world that she can't rise above 
But her dreams give her wings
And she flies to a place where she's loved
Concrete Angel 

Somebody cries in the middle of the night 
The neighbors hear but they turn out the lights 
A fragile soul caught in the hands of fate 
When morning comes it will be too late 

Through the wind and the rain, 
She stands hard as a stone
In a world that she can't rise above 
But her dreams give her wings
And she flies to a place where she's loved
Concrete Angel 

A statue stands in a shaded place 
An angel girl with an upturned face 
Her name is written on a polished rock 
A broken heart that the world forgot 

Through the wind and the rain 
She stands hard as a stone
In a world that she can't rise above 
But her dreams give her wings
And she flies to a place where she's loved
Concrete Angel_


----------



## Esme (Aug 26, 2006)

Rainah... I knew we were 80s twins. 

You got my Bonnie Raitt- _I Can't Make You Love Me_... and 
I'm the world's biggest Peter Gabriel fan, so _Don't Give Up_ is a good one, but my PG sad song is _I Grieve _(it lifts up at the end though) or _Father, Son_... I can't decide which.

Also, I get sad when I hear 

_Cat's in the Cradle_- Harry Chapin and
_Three Wooden Crosses_- Randy Travis

Someone also named _Don't Take the Girl_- Tim McGraw -- there's nothing like a country song to go ahead and break your heart.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 26, 2006)

OH GOD, HOW COULD I FORGET?
'title and registration' by death cab for cutie is so beautifully sad it's like, poison. like i seriously cannot allow myself to hear it on certain days, or i will stop everything i'm doing and sob for hours. it's just the most eloquent and appropriate breakup song ever written, i think. 

video
between that and the beck song, i dare anyone with a bad breakup under their belt not to cry even a tiny bit.


----------



## shygal (Aug 26, 2006)

Dance with my father - Luther Vandross


----------



## Echoes (Aug 27, 2006)

Whiskey Lullaby- Brad Paisley
Konstantine- Something Corporate
The Final Cut (the entire album)- Pink Floyd
Wish You Were Here- Pink Floyd
Chisled in Stone- Vern Gosdin
He Stopped Loving Her Today- George Jones
1916- Motorhead
L Arena- Ennio Morricone


Many, many more.


----------



## chocolate desire (Aug 27, 2006)

This might shock a few but my list are Christian songs.
1.Total Praise(was sung at my Uncles funeral)
2. Amazing Grace( Everytime I see Silkwood I Bawl when this song starts).


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 27, 2006)

Collide by Howie Day

Big Yellow Taxi either by Counting Crows or Joanie Mitchell

Thank You by Dido


----------



## olivefun (Aug 27, 2006)

The most perfect song/recording I can think of is 
*Try a Little Tenderness by Otis Redding.*
It has the power to hault me and force my mind and heart to collide every time. Absolutely.

*Autumn Leaves* by just about anyone, especially *Edith Piaf*. 
I think I have 20 versions on my ipod, from* Nat King Cole, Stephan Grapelli, Chet Baker, Miles Davis* and *Diana Krall*. The pacing grabs hold of me I think.

*Willie Nelson's Blue Eyes Crying IN The Rain* can do it to me too.

Pretty much anything by *Eva Cassidy* or* Robert Wyatt* can make me cry.

Have you seen the documentary about the song *Amazing Grace*?
Sometimes on the PBS tv stations they show that during their fundraising times because it has a softening effect on the audience. For good reason, the film is spectacular in the way it paints a picture of a song, it's history and the real influence on people that have heard the song.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 27, 2006)

JudgeDredd425 said:


> Don't Take the Girl - Tim McGraw
> 
> How Can I Help You To Say Goodbye - Patty Loveless


OMG..these both kill me..especially the second one. I can't even think about it without crying.

I love country music..so it's really hard to pick the ones that make me cry..I'd have to try to think of the ones that make me cry the most.

Let me see.. The two already listed

God's Will-Martina McBride
Sara Beth-Rascal Flatts
Go Rest High on that Mountain-Vince Gill
Precious Memories-Alan Jackson
Remember When-Alan Jackson


That's it for now..more will come to me..I know it..lol


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 27, 2006)

Esme said:


> Rainah... I knew we were 80s twins.
> 
> You got my Bonnie Raitt- _I Can't Make You Love Me_... and
> I'm the world's biggest Peter Gabriel fan, so _Don't Give Up_ is a good one, but my PG sad song is _I Grieve _(it lifts up at the end though) or _Father, Son_... I can't decide which.
> ...



Oh man, "I Grieve" is the best!

These also get me: *"Ode to My Family" *- The Cranberries
and *snuggletiger*, you should appreciate this one:
*"In a Sentimental Mood"* - the Ellington/Coltrane version.

I also cry everytime I hear Patti LaBelle sing "Somewhere Over the Rainbow." Just something about the raw emotion and power in her voice...​


----------



## MoonGoddess (Aug 27, 2006)

_If You Leave Me Now- Chicago_


----------



## Esme (Aug 27, 2006)

I can't believe I'm admitting this, but, another song that gets to me is

_Puff the Magic Dragon_

When little Jackie Paper comes no more... I get sad.

I know. I'm pitiful. :doh:


----------



## chocolate desire (Aug 27, 2006)

oh I forgot a song.... He Stopped Loving Her Today-The Possum George Jones..
This song is so sad.


----------



## Friday (Aug 27, 2006)

> Puff the Magic Dragon



Argh. Did you have to bring that up.


----------



## Esme (Aug 27, 2006)

Friday said:


> Argh. Did you have to bring that up.




I know! I'm sorry! But...

"One grey night it happened, Jackie Paper came no more
And puff that mighty dragon, he ceased his fearless roar."

That's just some sad, SAD stuff!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Aug 28, 2006)

So, that is what "emo" is. Well, I stand corrected and sit in new knowledge.

I am surprised that no one mentioned any songs by the Smiths, like "How Soon Is Now" or geez, I cant' remember the title, but they used a bar or two of "Auld Lang Syne" in it.

Now, if you want to talk standards, stuff like " I wanna be loved" by Dinah Washington, "When No One Cares", the entire record by Frank Sinatra, and what can compare to "No Me Quitte Pas", as sung by either Piaf or Brel.

Now, if you are a musical theatre person, there is one song that just kills me and that is "Maybe This Time" from the musical Cabaret,as sung by the incomparable Liza Minnelli. or the "Origin of Love" from the Hedwig and the Angry Inch Soundtrack. Perfect for those freshly picked relationship scabs!

For the country folk, well, I'm surprised no one mentioned "Help Me Make It Through The Night", I like Willie Nelson's version best., or Lyle Lovett's "Nobody Knows Me".

Recently, I found that the Arcade Fire's "Crown of Love" is my recent "angst and woe" song. The whole record is great, but that weird little song stands out for me.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 28, 2006)

Clapton's acoustic version of Danny Boy is so perfect it brings tears to my eyes. 

I've mentioned this song before, but the hidden track on Staind's Dysfunction cd, Excess Baggage, pulls my heart strings every time I hear it. The words themselves touch me, but the emotion in Aaron Lewis' voice as he sings it really drives it home.

Well I know the words, but I can't really speak them 
To you 

And I hide all the pain that I've gained with my wisdom 
From you 

And I'm eaten alive by what I hold inside 
All the things that I live with I can't easily hide 
And I'm left here with nothing, nothing to live for 
But you 

Its not easy to hide 
All this damage inside 
I'll carry you with me 
Until I'm not alive 

When you look at my face, does it seem just as ugly? 
To you? 

I can't seem to erase all the scars I have lived with 
From you 

I'm so sick of this place 
This taste in my mouth 
Cause of you I can't figure what I'm all about 
And I'm left here with nothing, nothing to live for 
But you 

Its not easy to hide 
All this damage inside 
I'll carry you with me 
Til I'm not alive


----------



## bbwnluvinit (Aug 28, 2006)

Skin ( Sara Beth) by Rascal Flatts
Tears in Heaven- Eric Clapton
One more Day- Diamond Rio
Jesus take the Wheel - Carrie Unberwood
I believe - Brooks and Dunn
In my Daughter Eyes - Martina Macbride
That was 20 yrs and 2 husband ago - Lee Ann Womack 

Yeah I am a country girl what can I say LOL and I am like swordchchic I cry all the time LOL


----------



## butch (Aug 28, 2006)

Too many songs to list that make me cry (really, when PMS hits I'll cry at a commercial jingle for Kraft foods, no lie).

But, today on my iPod shuffle, I heard the studio and the live version of Patty Griffin's "Tony," and that song is so emotional for me I can't cry, my intense feelings are such that I go beyond crying. Lots of times I'll even skip it, 'cuz I know how hard it is to hear (I'm like that with Tori Amos' "Me and a Gun," too).

Here are the lyrics (and note that the use of a slur in the song is not meant to reflect Griffin's views, but the views of the townspeople):

Does anyone remember Tony
A quiet boy, little over weight
He had breasts like a girl
When I wasn't too busy feeling lonely
I'd stare over his shoulder
At a map of the world
He always finished all his homework
Raised his hand in homerooom 
He called the morning attendance
With the pledge alligence to the gloom

Hey Tony, what's so good about dying 
He said I think I might do a little dying today
He looked in the mirror and saw 
A little ****** starin back at him
Pulled out a gun and blew himself away

I hated every day of high school
It's funny, I guess you did too
Its funny how I never knew
There I was sitting right behind you
They wrote it in the local rag
Death comes to the local fag
I guess you finally stopped believing
That any hope would ever find you
Well I know that story,
I was sitting right behind you

Hey Tony, what's so good about dying 
He said I think I might do a little dying today
He looked in the mirror and saw 
A little ****** starin back at him
Pulled out a gun and blew himself away

Hey Tony whats so good about dying, dying
Hey Tony whats so good about dying, dying
Hey Tony, what's so good about dying 
He said I think I might do a little dying today
He looked in the mirror and saw 
A little ****** starin back at him
Pulled out a gun and blew himself away
Pulled out a gun and blew himself away
Pulled out a gun and blew himself away
Tony...


----------



## elle camino (Aug 28, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> *Ms. J* - emo is just slang for "emotional music." It's usually in regard to bands like Coldplay who admit that they choose lyrics and melodies that will play on people's heart strings. Good stuff.


hmm. gonna have to correct you there, pretty lady. 'emo' is short for 'emotional hardcore', a term credited to ian mackaye (of minor threat and fugazi). it basically was born of an effort to describe the music being made by big tuff east coast (mostly straightedge) hardcore bands, that was inexplicably sappy and...emotional. like, until that point every band in the hardcore genre was pretty much just screaming into the mic about brotherhood and scene unity and getting into fights and whatnot, and then all of the sudden a few of them started screaming into the mic about their breakups with their girlfriends. hence, 'emotional hardcore'. 
nowadays, your average emo band looks nothing like anything in ian mackaye's world back then. generally when you hear it used to describe a band in 2006, that band consists of four boys in girl jeans with their bangs in their faces, whining in cookie monster vocals about...well, about their breakups with their girlfriends. some things really don't change.
ugh.
no thanks. 
anyways yes, emo 101. this will not be on the exam.

and for the record, i'd call coldplay 'soft rock'. kinda like genesis for the 21st century. phil collins genesis, not peter gabriel genesis.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 28, 2006)

Skin by Rascal Flatts, Angel by Judas Priest, and Bobby Sands MP by Black 47.


----------



## Paul Fannin (Aug 28, 2006)

It's the sweetest thing I know of, just spending time with you, 
It's the little things that make a house a home,
Like a fire softly burning, supper's on the stove,
The light in your eyes, it makes me warm...

And hey it's good to be back home again...

John Denver's "Back Home Again" (1974)


I thought the sentiment of "We Are the World" was touching...really


----------



## Lovelyone (Aug 29, 2006)

the ones that make me tear up are:
To Where You Are-Josh Groban
Vincent -remake by Josh Groban
Angels in Waiting-Tammy Cochran
While You Loved Me-Rascal Flatts
Go Rest High on that Mountain-Vince Gill
The Key to Life-Vince Gill
Remember Ne This Way-Jordan Hill
Im not Supposed to Love You Anymore-Bryan White 
The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face-Roberta Flack
and...
The Gift-Aselin Debison
and I tear up everytime someone hits the high note correctly in the Christmas song "Oh Holy Night"


----------



## Mellie (Aug 29, 2006)

Lovelyone said:


> the ones that make me tear up are:
> To Where You Are-Josh Groban
> Vincent -remake by Josh Groban
> Angels in Waiting-Tammy Cochran
> ...




Ooooo...thank you, Lovely. I had forgotten about The Gift. Soooo beautiful!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 30, 2006)

JudgeDredd425 said:


> Don't Take the Girl - Tim McGraw
> 
> How Can I Help You To Say Goodbye - Patty Loveless




I am with Judge on that one. This is also a song that brings me to tears becuase of my brother it brings back memories oh him singing it. Damn to I miss him! I am crying right now just thinking at it...
Don't Take the Girl-Timmy McGraw 

This one becuase this is the song my older brother use to play over and over before he died and it is the song we played when we put his cross up at the place he died at. 
One Thing- Finger Eleven

I am with my Chimpi on
Concrete Angel- Martina McBride

There are other but they bring happy tears because they are Chimpi and I's Songs...I love You My Beautiful Baby Boy!!!:kiss2: :wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 30, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> OMG..these both kill me..especially the second one. I can't even think about it without crying.
> 
> I love country music..so it's really hard to pick the ones that make me cry..I'd have to try to think of the ones that make me cry the most.
> 
> ...


 
Go Rest High on that Mountain-Vince Gill
I will never be able to listen to this song ever again with out breaking down...Like my post before this is the song we played at my old brother Funeral Service. Damn...I won't go there... Don't wanna cry... anymore... ehhehehe.. SOmetimes being a women sucks! damn emotional thing I am!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 30, 2006)

I listened to this last night over and over. It reminded me of when I broke up with my first bf the feelings of sadness were overwhelming back then. Now I just get teary eyed and think about how great the time was that I spent with him. 

I miss ya Eddie where ever you are. 

Anything for you - Gloria Estefan 

Anything for you
Though you're not here
Since you said we're through
It seems like years
Time keeps draggin on and on
And forever's been and gone
Still I can't figure what went wrong

I'd still do anything for you
I'll play your game
You hurt me through and through
But you can have your way

I can pretend each time I see you
That I don't care and I don't need you
And though you'll never see me cryin'
You know inside I feel like dying
And I'd do anything for you
In spite of it all
I've learned so much from you
You made me strong
But don't you ever think that I don't love you
That for one minute I forgot you
But sometimes things don't work out right
And you just have to say goodbye

I hope you find somone to please you
Somone who'll care and never leave you
But if that someone ever hurts you
You just might need a friend to turn to

And I'd do anything for you
I'll give you up
If that's what I should do
To make you happy

I can pretend each time I see you
That I don't care and I don't need you
And though inside I feel like dying
You know you'll never see me crying

Don't you ever think that I don't love you
That for one minute I forgot you
But sometimes things don't work out right
And you just have to say goodbye


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Aug 31, 2006)

Stan - Eminem
Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 31, 2006)

In This World *LIVE* by Moby and those who performed with him. I really love the vocals!

I love this rendition of simple guitar, cellos and vocals.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 21, 2007)

Mellie said:


> Ok . . . Now, it's the Song That Makes You Cry thread. What song ALWAYS brings at least a tear to your eye?



Try this one. 


*I'M A LONELY LITTLE PETUNIA IN AN ONION PATCH
The Happy Gang

Of all the saddest words
That I have ever heard
The saddest is the story
Told me by a bird
He had spent about and hour
Chatting with a flower
and here ís the tale the flower told

I'm a lonely little petunia in an onion patch,
an onion patch, an onion patch

I'm a lonely little petunia in an onion patch
and all I do is cry all day

Boo hoo, boo hoo

The air ís so strong it takes my breath away
(Feee-you!)

I'm a lonely little petunia in an onion patch,
oh won't you come and play with me​*


----------



## Jack Secret (Jan 21, 2007)

Ohhhh goodness... This will be tough and certainly incomplete but what the hay.

"Why?", Annie Lennox
"Time Stand Still.", Rush
"Choices", George Jones ( I think ).

Ask me later and they'll be others for sure.

craig


----------



## Jack Secret (Jan 21, 2007)

Jack Secret said:


> Ohhhh goodness... This will be tough and certainly incomplete but what the hay.
> 
> "Why?", Annie Lennox
> "Time Stand Still.", Rush
> ...



HOW COULD I FORGET---
"Amazing Grace", - no vocals, just bagpipes
"Georgia", - Ray Charles
Believe it or not... The national anthem. I weep like a baby.

c


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh I've got lots.... but here's a short list of the usual suspects: 

Dire Straits - Romeo and Juliet

Ben Harper - Walk Away

Concrete Blonde - Someday


----------



## supersoup (Jan 21, 2007)

i was just talking about this song with my beloved yankee earlier! it makes me cry everytime i hear it, it's the song and her execution of it, it's beautiful.

des'ree 'i'm kissing you' (from romeo and juliet!)

Pride can stand a thousand trials
The strong will never fall
But watching stars without you
My soul cries

Heaving heart is full of pain
Oooh, oooh, the aching
'Cause I'm kissing you, oooh
I'm kissing you, oooh

Touch me deep, pure and true
Give to me forever
'Cause I'm kissing you, oooh
I'm kissing you, oooh

Where are you now
Where are you now
'Cause I'm kissing you
I'm kissing you, oooh


*sigh* so pretty.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 21, 2007)

Only one song makes me cry, and it does it every time I hear it. It relates to a time in my life not so terribly long ago, when I had to finish something, even though it broke my heart. The song came on in a shop one day and I had to hide behind some shelves til I composed myself again. 

*KT Tunstall - Other Side of The World*

Over the sea and far away 
She's waiting like an Iceberg 
Waiting to change, 
But she's cold inside 
She wants to be like 
the water, 

All the muscles tighten in her face 
Buries her soul in one embrace 
They're one and the same 
Just like water 

Then the fire fades away 
But most of everyday 
Is full of tired excuses 
But it's too hard to say 
I wish it were simple 
But we give up easily 
You're close enough to see that 
You're.... the other side of the world 
to me 

On comes the panic light 
Holding on with fingers 
and feelings alike 
But the time has come 
To move along 

Then the fire fades away 
But most of everyday 
Is full of tired excuses 
But it's too hard to say 
I wish it were simple 
But we give up easily 
You're close enough to see that 
You're.... the other side of the world 

Can you help me? 
Can you let me go 
And can you still love me 
When you can't see me anymore 

Then the fire fades away 
most of everyday 
Is full of tired excuses 
But it's too hard to say 
I wish it were simple 
But we give up easily 
You're close enough to see that 
You're.... the other side of the world 
Ohh.... the other side of the world


----------



## toni (Jan 21, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> Anything for you - Gloria Estefan



Good pick, I have cried my eyes out to that song too many times to remember.


The newest song that can bring tears to my eyes is James Blunt's "Goodbye My Lover". I tear up everytime I hear it.  

Did I disappoint you or let you down?
Should I be feeling guilty or let the judges frown?
'Cause I saw the end before we'd begun,
Yes I saw you were blinded and I knew I had won.
So I took what's mine by eternal right.
Took your soul out into the night.
It may be over but it won't stop there,
I am here for you if you'd only care.
You touched my heart you touched my soul.
You changed my life and all my goals.
And love is blind and that I knew when,
My heart was blinded by you.
I've kissed your lips and held your head.
Shared your dreams and shared your bed.
I know you well, I know your smell.
I've been addicted to you.

Goodbye my lover.
Goodbye my friend.
You have been the one.
You have been the one for me.

I am a dreamer but when I wake,
You can't break my spirit - it's my dreams you take.
And as you move on, remember me,
Remember us and all we used to be
I've seen you cry, I've seen you smile.
I've watched you sleeping for a while.
I'd be the father of your child.
I'd spend a lifetime with you.
I know your fears and you know mine.
We've had our doubts but now we're fine,
And I love you, I swear that's true.
I cannot live without you.

Goodbye my lover.
Goodbye my friend.
You have been the one.
You have been the one for me.

And I still hold your hand in mine.
In mine when I'm asleep.
And I will bear my soul in time,
When I'm kneeling at your feet.
Goodbye my lover.
Goodbye my friend.
You have been the one.
You have been the one for me.
I'm so hollow, baby, I'm so hollow.
I'm so, I'm so, I'm so hollow.


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 21, 2007)

Velvet Revolver's Fall to Pieces. Only time I ever had my heart broken was to this song... it still hurts everytime I hear it...

Velvet Revolver 
*Fall To Pieces *

It's been a long year
Since you've been gone
I've been alone here
I've grown old
I fall to pieces, I'm falling 
Fell to pieces and I'm still falling

Every time I'm falling down
All alone I fall to pieces

I keep a journal of memories
I'm feeling lonely, I can't breathe
I fall to pieces, I'm falling
Fell to pieces and I'm still falling

All the years I've tried
With more to go
Will the memories die
I'm waiting
Will I find you
Can I find you
We're falling down
I'm falling

Every time Im falling down
All alone I fall to pieces
Every time Im falling down
All alone I fall to pieces
Every time Im falling down
All alone I fall to pieces
Every time Im falling down
All alone I fall to pieces


----------



## Slowfuse (Jan 21, 2007)

"White Trash Beautiful" by Everlast, "When I'm Gone" by 3 Doors Down, the Gary Jules version of "Mad World". "El Paso" by Marty Robbins.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 21, 2007)

There are 2:


Stay
Little Big Town


How can I bear to wake up and you're not there
What will I do when I turn and reach for you
I'll lay my tears on the windowsill
I'll only cry till i get over you
But how long will that take me
Won't you save me... and

Stay
Just a little bit longer
Till I'm a little bit stronger to take all this
Stay
Just a little more time
Till I can find a way
Please stay

Will I ever smile again
When loosing love takes my best friend
To wonder where, wonder how
Wonder what you're doing
One more night just before you break me
Hold me safely

Stay
Just a little bit longer
Till I'm a little bit stronger to take all this
Stay
Just a little more time
Till I can find a way
Please stay

So I'll be a big girl, and just close my eyes
As you walk away don't say goodbye
God save me
Please won't you

Stay
Just a little bit longer
Till I'm a little bit stronger to take all this
Stay
Just a little more time
Till I can find a way
Please stay



The Feeling I Had
Amy Grant

I cannot take the heat
This girl's going home
Standing on my own two feet
Standing alone

I'm just a little weary of
All the talk and all the buzz
And all i ever wanted was
The feeling i had with us

I cannot take the heat
I guess i'm letting go
I'm tired of stitching up my dreams with
This thread of hope

I'm still a believer of
Twin hearts and timeless love
And all i ever wanted was
The feeling i had with us

All i ever wanted was
The feeling i had with us

The road of life is rugged
Any road you choose
And when i find the other side
I'll look for you

But i cannot take the heat
And so i'll say goodbye
A million things i never said
Didn't even try

'cause words are cheap and sometimes cruel
And stuff you hear is seldom true
And all i ever wanted was
The feeling i had with you

Yeah, all i ever wanted was,
The feeling i had with you


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 21, 2007)

Some of my weepies FEEL KINDA NAKED THANK YOU

"Wicked Little Town" (_Hedwig_)
"Heaven" (The Fire Theft)
"Blue" (Jayhawks)
"Home" (Stephanie Mills)
"Ready" (Scrawl)
"Yearning for Your Love" (Gap Band)
"Tunnel of Love" (Bruce Springsteen)
"Down Where the Drunkards Roll") (Linda and Richard Thompson)
"Cathedrals" (Jump, Little Children)
"We Fall Down" (Donnie McClurkin)
"Ho Una Casa Nell Honan" (from _Turandot_)
"Sara" (Fleetwood Mac)
"The Cross" (Prince)
"Let the Bad Times Roll"/"We May Be the Ones" (Paul Westerberg)
"Deathly"/"Wise Up" (Aimee Mann)
"Jack-Ass"/"Ramsahckle" (Beck)
"Oh! Sweet Nuthin'" (Velvet Underground)
"Cold Day in July" (Dixie Chicks)
"Vedrai, Carino" (from _Don Giovanni_)
"Simple Song" (from Bernstein's _Mass_)
every fucking song on _In the Wee Small Hours_ by Frank Sinatra


----------



## Donna (Jan 21, 2007)

There are three that will start my waterworks, no matter where I am, and no matter what I am doing. The first is George Strait's 'I Cross My Heart' because Chuck played that for me the night we got engaged and he cried. The day we got married (we were married at home on a Sunday afternoon) after everyone left, he played it again for me. He even had it queued up on the CD player the day he picked me up from the airport after I was gone away on business for two weeks. 



> I cross my heart
> 
> Our love is unconditional
> We knew it from the start
> ...


The other two are Ozzy & Kelly Osbourne singing 'Changes' (makes me remember my Dad who passed in 1979) and Frank Sinatra's 'Strangers in the Night' because of a bittersweet memory attached to it.


----------



## Pink (Jan 21, 2007)

Silver Spring- fleetwood mac
Your Song- elton john
The Dance- garth brooks
My Immortal- evanescence
Heartbreak Town- dixie chicks
Hurt- Johnny Cash


----------



## Pink (Jan 21, 2007)

I forgot one...
My cousin and I used to cry our eyes out to "Me and little Andy" by dolly parton when we were kids.


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 21, 2007)

In Your Eyes - Peter Gabriel
Far Away - Nickelback
What Hurts The Most - Rascal Flats


----------



## Oona (Jan 22, 2007)

I turn to you - Christina Agulara


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 22, 2007)

These arms of mine by otis redding...tons of sentimental value in that one...hard to keep it together if I am alone and hear it.....Book of love by Peter Gabriel is also awesome....a lot of folks have never heard it


----------



## Tooz (Jan 22, 2007)

"Powder Burns". Maybe it's a strange song, but sometimes it'll make me cry. It's very pretty and sad, I think.



> I am a firestarter, no ventilation, now i'm kneeling, as the smoke is swallowing
> no need for water, darling, i'm dedicated to a feeling, i can't help but following
> 
> a slow roulette, a sweet duet, i can't forget, i'm tryin
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 22, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> This Woman's Work by Kate Bush
> 
> I have not been able to get through it once without bawling. Captures regret so perfectly.



It makes me weep, too for some reason 


Ladyfingers by Luscious Jackson makes me emotional- such a song of triumph 

Ain't No Sunshine- By Bill Withers - but I will cry upon hearing it no matter who sings it because it reminds me of my sister who passed away

The trance remix of Sarah McLachlan's Fallen

Guide Me God - the Ghostland remix of Sinead O'Connor

My Baby's got a Secret by Madonna

Bad Girl by Madonna

Liar by the Cranberries- don't always cry but it sure gets an emotional response from me 

Children by Robert Miles

Satellite by Oceanlab- reminds me of someone I used to love

I'm an emotional woman though- lots of songs, quotes, books and movies can make me weep


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 22, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Umm, "The Long and Winding Road" by The Beatles always put me in the sort of mood where I could just break down... but I don't tend to just cry over songs.



When I was a kid, around 11 or 12 years old.... I couldn't listen to "The Long and Winding Road" without welling up. I think mostly because it reminded me of when I used to live in my old neighborhood, and I really longed to be back there.

I can listen to that one nowadays without falling apart. lol But there is a song that, lately, gets me very emotional: "You're All That Matters" by Denice Williams. It's such a beautiful song, such a simple and poignant love song... and the sound of Miss Williams' voice has always been a favorite of mine.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 22, 2007)

1.) Always on your side - Sheryl Crow (damn this woman...does it everytime)

LYRICS::
My yesterdays are all boxed up and neatly put away
But every now and then you come to mind
Cause you were always waiting to be picked to play the game
But when your name was called, you found a place to hide
When you knew that I was always on your side

Well everything was easy then, so sweet and innocent
But your demons and your angels reappeared
Leavin' all the traces of the man you thought I'd be
Leavin' me with no place left to go from
Leavin' me so many questions all these years

But is there someplace far away, someplace where all is clear
Easy to start over with the ones you hold so dear
Or are you left to wonder, all alone, eternally
This isn't how it's really meant to be
No it isn't how it's really meant to be

Well they say that love is in the air, but never is it clear,
How to pull it close and make it stay
Butterflies are free to fly, and so they fly away
And I'm left to carry on and wonder why
Even through it all, I'm always on your side

But is there someplace far away, someplace where all is clear
Easy to start over with the ones you hold so dear
Or are you left to wonder, all alone, eternally
This isn't how it's really meant to be
No it isn't how it's really meant to be

Well they say that love is in the air, never is it clear
How to pull it close and make it stay
If butterflies are free to fly, why do they fly away
Leavin' me to carry on and wonder why
Was it you that kept me wondering through this life
When you know that I was always on your side

2.) I Can't Make You Love Me - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 22, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> 1.) Always on your side - Sheryl Crow (damn this woman...does it everytime)
> 
> LYRICS::
> My yesterdays are all boxed up and neatly put away
> ...


 Ditto on both of these. BTW..did you know that is Sting singing with Sheryl on that song? Not one of his best, but the song still pulls my heartstrings every time.


----------



## malvineous (Jan 22, 2007)

There aren't any songs that make me cry consistantly, but there are a few that make me kind of sad:
Across the Universe by the Beatles
Mad World by Gary Jules
Gone Away by the Offspring
Suicide is Painless by Nick Drake
Sad Story by the Plain White T's
and 
Little Boxes by Pete Seeger


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 22, 2007)

It has to be Don't Speak by No Doubt. 

THE love of my life sang it to me as we were breaking up. Something i regret to this day, but i screwed up & it's not repairable (i have tried) so i just have to live with it.


----------



## Bagalute (Jan 22, 2007)

Woohoo I love this thread!
Ok, I don't literally start to cry when I hear these songs but they all send shivers down my spine 'cause they are part of the soundtrack of my life...

Johnny Cash - Hurt
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Tearjerkers
Flogging Molly - The Spoken Wheel
Bright Eyes - Lua, If winter ends, nothing gets crossed out
Kansas - Dust in the wind
Jeff Buckley - Halleluja
Counting Crows - Mrs. Potter's Lullaby
Aimee Man - It's not going to stop
Pearl Jam - Crazy Mary
Guns n'Roses - November Rain
Led Zeppelin - That's the Way
Ryan Adams - Good Night Hollywood Blvd.
Nick Kershaw - have a nice life
Radiohead - Exit Music
Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody

and last but not least at all:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A2Jt4WOxN8&mode=related&search=


----------



## big_gurl_lvr (Jan 22, 2007)

I will go for country song... "Whiskey lullaby"


----------



## clynn (Jan 22, 2007)

There are three songs that make me cry no matter how many times I have heard them.

1. Christmas Shoes by New Song (my mom passed away when I was 19, and this reminds me of her in the hospital every time - she had Leukemia)

2. A Soldier's Silent Night (never cry until the soldier wakes up and tells Santa to fly on, that it's Christmas Eve and all secure). Thank God that is the last line in the song, or I would never hear the rest of it.

3. Amazing Grace (I sang this song at my Grandfather's funeral a few years ago and I had to work really hard to get through it without breaking down)

Funny that two of them are Christmas Songs - the season of cheer!


----------



## Friday (Jan 22, 2007)

Travelin' Soldier


----------



## Buffie (Jan 22, 2007)

Ohmigawd this THREAD is totally making me boo hoo!!! Y'all picked some really really good ones. 

My top 3 - 


"Who Wants to Live Forever?" - Queen

"So Hard to Say Goodbye to Yesterday" - Boys II Men

"On the Turning Away" - Pink Floyd

 

Please pass the tissue. Thanks.


----------



## Donna (Jan 26, 2007)

I have to add two songs to my original list of three...

"I Will Never Be The Same" by Melissa Etheridge. The other is Van Morrison's "Into the Mystic"

We were born before the wind 
Also younger than the sun 
Ere the bonnie boat was won as we sailed into the mystic 
Hark, now hear the sailors cry 
Smell the sea and feel the sky 
Let your soul and spirit fly into the mystic 

And when that fog horn blows I will be coming home 
And when the fog horn blows I want to hear it 
I don't have to fear it 

And I want to rock your gypsy soul 
Just like way back in the days of old 
And magnificently we will flow into the mystic 

When that fog horn blows you know I will be coming home 
And when that fog horn whistle blows I got to hear it 
I don't have to fear it 

And I want to rock your gypsy soul 
Just like way back in the days of old 
And together we will flow into the mystic 
Come on girl... 

Too late to stop now...


----------



## scarcity (Jan 26, 2007)

When I first heard the beginning (the guitar solo) of One by Metallica (about 4 years ago) I cried - it was so beautiful. The next time I listened to it I also cried.

I hadn't cried over a song after that, until a few weeks ago. When I watched Layer Cake and heard She Sells Sanctuary by The Cult in the movie and then found a bunch of old burned CD's and the the song was on one of it I was so glad I cried and laughed at the same time.  

But One and me crying over it sits still in my memory ...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 26, 2007)

Okay now, I'm probably gonna' get beat up for this but, singing Patriotic songs makes me cry or at least brings tears to my eyes.
Funny thing is, I'm not all that Patriotic or maybe I am and I'm just in denial.


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 26, 2007)

Lee Greenwood's "God Bless the USA" is a blessed song.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 26, 2007)

It's so stupid that it affects me that way.... but that Snoopy and the Red Baron song always makes me tear up when the Baron says "Merry Christmas, my friend!"

Always has. Always will. I'm hopeless.


----------



## Paw Paw (Jan 26, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Okay now, I'm probably gonna' get beat up for this but, singing Patriotic songs makes me cry or at least brings tears to my eyes.
> Funny thing is, I'm not all that Patriotic or maybe I am and I'm just in denial.



I lived in Canada for a long time. Every time I watched a sporting event, and they sang "The Star Spangled Banner", I broke down.

But the ones that get me now are:

" Nobody Knows it but me"- Tony Rich Project

" For the good times" - Al Green

" Never knew lonely"- Vince Gill

" Who says you can't have it all?"- Alan Jackson

I cant find my CD, " A year in the life"- Rent SDTK

"These days"
" What hurts the most"
"My wish"- Rascal Flatts

Peace,
2P.


----------



## PhillyFA (Jan 26, 2007)

There's a song by the late Alan Mann, a singer/songwriter from Philly. I doubt this song is played anywhere else but Philly. It's called "Christmas on the Block," and I can't listen to it without crying. The song is about a blind family who lived in Upper Darby, who decorated their house with so many lights that people would come for miles around to see it, yet they never saw it themselves. Along with Alan singing, is a choir of children, who really sound beautiful. Here is a link to the song. It's one of my favorite songs of all time. Unfortunatley, Alan Mann passed away in 1987, jumping from a 2nd story window as his house was on fire. He is definitely missed.

http://www.anditgoes.com/holidays.htm


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 26, 2007)

I lost my wonderful aunt in 2003 and her funeral song was "I hope you dance" by Leann Womack.

lord, not now! *sniffle*

Another Rent submission: "Without You"

Coheed and Cambria's "Wake Up" *sniffle*

Nickel Creek's "Reasons Why"

Ben Harper "More than Sorry"

Thank god I'm heading out in a few minutes. If I didn't have plans tonight, just typing up those five songs would send me into an emo spin.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 28, 2007)

Holes in the Floor of Heaven - Steve Wariner
When I Get Where I'm Going - Brad Paisley
Christmas Carol
I Made It To Arlington - Trace Adkins
Wish You Were Here - Mark Wills
Don't Laugh At Me - Mark Wills
Where Were You - Alan Jackson
Go Rest High On That Mountain - Vince Gill
Over The Rainbow - Judy Garland (because it was one of my Mom's favorites)

 Punkin


----------



## Paw Paw (Jan 29, 2007)

It is good that I work alone. Well, for the most part.

I heard these and I remembered some stuff.

" Girl"- The Time
" Send for me"- Atlantic Starr
And you had to be there to understand this one:
"Whip Appeal"- Baby Face

But, these days I can just shed a tear at almost anything.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 29, 2007)

if anything...

Hole In My Soul - Aerosmith


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 29, 2007)

^^ that reminded me of "Fell on Black Days" by Soundgarden

A song that perfectly describes depression and has made me cry many times


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 29, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^ that reminded me of "Fell on Black Days" by Soundgarden
> 
> A song that perfectly describes depression and has made me cry many times




ooo, another good one.

one i forgot also

the last song - the smashing pumpkins


----------



## Carrie (Jan 29, 2007)

Does anyone else know "Mr. Tanner", by Harry Chapin? GOOD GOD. That song just reaches in and rips my heart straight out every time I hear it. There's something about giving up on a dream that just really gets to me.


----------



## curvalicious (Jan 31, 2007)

Paul Fannin said:


> Lee Greenwood's "God Bless the USA" is a blessed song.



I totally agree!


----------



## lemmink (Jan 31, 2007)

Hurricane by Bob Dylan.


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 23, 2007)

"Then You Can Tell Me Goodbye" - The Casinos, 1967 

http://www.stinalisa.com/Goodbye.html


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Feb 23, 2007)

"Tears in Heaven"===== Eric Clapton


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 24, 2007)

FFX-2 - 1000 Words  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4poJJu-ZH-0


----------



## imfree (Feb 24, 2007)

"Set Me Free", by Casting Crowns. I lived it. I survived. I still hurt.
Hurting, But Healing,
Edgar


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 24, 2007)

How great Thou art ALWAYS makes me sniffle, we sang it at my grandpa's funeral. 

Songs that I listen to that can put me in a sad mood:
Everybody hurts: REM
Kissing You: Des'ree
Come pick me up: ryan adams
Creep: radiohead
Glycerine: bush
Letting the Cables sleep: bush
Losing My religion: REM

the list goes on *sigh*

Right now I'm listening to techno made exclusively from bird calls.


----------



## curvalicious (Feb 24, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Right now I'm listening to techno made exclusively from bird calls.



that just made my night!!!
I <3 Techno!!


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 24, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> How great Thou art ALWAYS makes me sniffle, we sang it at my grandpa's funeral.



I hear you, Kerry... some of those old Hymns really get to me as well. They sang "The Old Rugged Cross" at my Grandmother's funeral, and I can't listen to that song now without thinking of that day. Also, "Come Ye Disconsolate" gets me going too, particularly this one recording done by Roberta Flack and Donny Hathaway in the 70s. Powerful.


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 24, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> I hear you, Kerry... some of those old Hymns really get to me as well. They sang "The Old Rugged Cross" at my Grandmother's funeral, and I can't listen to that song now without thinking of that day. Also, "Come Ye Disconsolate" gets me going too, particularly this one recording done by Roberta Flack and Donny Hathaway in the 70s. Powerful.



I think the writers of the hymns did it on purpose- "how can we make people the most emotional? D MINOR!" and so on.


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 25, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> I think the writers of the hymns did it on purpose- "how can we make people the most emotional? D MINOR!" and so on.



Ah yes, d minor.... "the saddest of all keys."


----------

